# Speeco Speedpro kinetic log splitter



## mellow (Jul 26, 2012)

Been watching these things and never seen one for under $1k used let alone refurb'd,  hopefully someone on here isn't already watching this hoping no one bids.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28-ton-Spee...712?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1a4d8198


----------



## mywaynow (Jul 26, 2012)

Not one to look for speed in a splitter.  More of the "old cow" perspective for me;  take my time and split them all, vs running too fast and losing an appendage.


----------



## Lakeside (Jul 26, 2012)

The track record for this brand is questionable


----------



## ScotO (Jul 26, 2012)

Not sure about the track record, but that seems like a fair price for that unit.  I'm just not sold on the whole speed-splitter idea.  I think it would be OK in certain circumstances (lots of 10 to 20" straight, knotless rounds) but I split some REALLY big stuff, and I use my splitter vertically almost exclusively.  Lifting up big rounds over and over and over again I just don't do.  It's all in what you want, but I will stick to my horizontal/vertical splitter.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 27, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Not sure about the track record, but that seems like a fair price for that unit. I'm just not sold on the whole speed-splitter idea. I think it would be OK in certain circumstances (lots of 10 to 20" straight, knotless rounds) but I split some REALLY big stuff, and I use my splitter vertically almost exclusively. Lifting up big rounds over and over and over again I just don't do. It's all in what you want, but I will stick to my horizontal/vertical splitter.


 
+1


----------



## Ashful (Jul 27, 2012)

mellow said:


> hopefully someone on here isn't already watching this hoping no one bids.


 
Usually posting it on a popular forum is not the way to ensure that!  You wouldn't be the seller, would you?


----------



## mellow (Jul 27, 2012)

No I am not the seller.   This unit has been refurb'd fixing the issues they had with these in the beginning.    Figure one of these would be awesome for the softwood burners that have smaller stoves,  get your splitting done in half the time.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 27, 2012)

mellow said:


> No I am not the seller.   This unit has been refurb'd fixing the issues they had with these in the beginning.    Figure one of these would be awesome for the softwood burners that have smaller stoves,  get your splitting done in half the time.



Don't get me wrong, it would definitely serve its purpose when it came to splitting a certain kind of round.  But when it comes to the really big and/or really knarly stuff, I just don't think it would be practical.  That's a lot of money to spend for something that really isn't very versatile.  Just my .02 cents.....


----------



## Jags (Jul 27, 2012)

If I was a two machine operation, the Super Splitter (the original version of these types) would be the second splitter.  But in no way would I give up my hydro unit.  I can and will split stuff that the inertia machines will get stuck on.  Lifting 350# rounds up to the beam would suck.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 27, 2012)

God forbid that I would have to lift logs up onto a horizontal splitter....


----------



## blades (Jul 29, 2012)

I do it all time saves the cost of a gym membership, course that bone surgeon is getting a bit pricy.


----------



## 21acrewoods (Nov 10, 2012)

Sounds like it may be worth getting a hold of your local portable saw.  If your splitting excessive amounts of large diameter rounds then it  would probably be worth a lot more as lumber and better use of our natural resources.   I haven't hit a peice yet that my flywheel splitter didn't eat up, and when I do, I'll take a fraction of the hours I've already saved and saw the nasty piece up with my Stihl.  Slow motion splitting was killing me, or maybe it was the 50-60 hour work week on top of that, either way, I have a couple extra saturday afternoons each year now.  Thanks to my Speeco Speedpro.  Vertical hydros are nice for the occasional big heavy round, but lets be honost, 70-80% of the wood split, maybe even higher % than that, is pretty easy for a healthy man to pick up and put on a worktable.  I've found hunching over all day running a vertical ain't real easy on the back either.
happy splitting


----------



## firecracker_77 (Nov 10, 2012)

here's another great one

http://www.supersplit.com/

and the d.r. doesn't look bad, but the ram looks a little flimsy in it's motion...

http://www.drpower.com/twoStepInqui...el=financing&gclid=CJfKoP2ExbMCFYpFMgodLT8ArA


----------



## firecracker_77 (Nov 10, 2012)

here's how you get yourself quickly into the firewood hoarders club with 40 cords c/s/s.  backwoods savage would approve of being that far ahead.


----------

